# SQL-Abfrage



## Manuela (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines problem mit einer SQL-Abfrage die ich nicht auf die Reihe bekomme.

Also ich habe eine mySQL Datenbank und ich lasse mir alles anzeigen von einem Vorgang.

beispiel :


```
SQL-Abrage = Select * from bewertungen where bewertung =203;

Laufende_nr  |  bewertung   |  Datum       |  Zeit        |       User      |     Vorgang          |
==========================================================
  1                |     203         | 2008-10-01  | 12:20:23 | Müller Hans  |   neuaufnahme     |
  2                |     203         | 2008-10-02  | 15:20:23 | Müller Otto   |   weitergabe         |
  3                |     203         | 2008-10-03  | 12:10:13 | Klein   Hans  |   zurückgabe        |
  4                |     203         | 2008-10-05  | 12:20:28 | Müller Hans  |   wiederaufnahme |
  5                |     203         | 2008-10-06  | 14:20:23 | Müller Otto   |   neuaufnahme     |
  6                |     203         | 2008-10-07  | 17:20:21 | Schmidt H    |   neuaufnahme     |


Jetzt soll ich aber die SQL Abrage so stellen 
das nur die Datensätze angezeigt werden die nach dem zurückgabe kommen.

Laufende_nr  |  bewertung   |  Datum       |  Zeit        |       User      |     Vorgang          |
==========================================================
  4                |     203         | 2008-10-05  | 12:20:28 | Müller Hans  |   wiederaufnahme |
  5                |     203         | 2008-10-06  | 14:20:23 | Müller Otto   |   neuaufnahme     |
  6                |     203         | 2008-10-07  | 17:20:21 | Schmidt H    |   neuaufnahme     |


das bekomme ich nicht hin ???
```

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tfa (11. Nov 2008)

Sind die Laufenden Nummern chronologisch? Wenn ja, lass dir die Datensätze ausgeben, deren laufende Nummer größer sind  als die des "zurückgabe"-Datensatzes. Mit einem Subselect ist das möglich.
Wenn das mit den Nummern nicht funktioniert, nimm die Datum/Zeit Attribute, dann aber am besten als eine DateTime-Spalte und nicht als 2 getrennte.


----------



## Manuela (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
ja die Laufenden Nr sind chronologisch aber ich bekomme den subselect nicht hin! 

gruß Manuela


----------



## Manuela (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
nachtrag.

es kann aber auch vorkommen es KEIN Vorgang "zurückgabe" gibt und dann soll aber alles angezeigt werden.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tfa (11. Nov 2008)

select .... where Laufende_nr>(Select Laufende_nr from bewertungen where bewertung =203 and Vorgang='zurückgabe');

Ist der Vorgang "zurückgabe" eindeutig?


----------



## Manuela (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Ja der Vorgang "zurückgabe" ist wenn er kommt eindeutig.

Gruß Manuela


----------

